# My new V6



## Ajketley (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello,

My new V6. Very pleased with it and covered just over 60k.

Adam


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Welcome to the V6 club! 

Nice colour combination!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Adam, welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks well 8)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Welcome.
Steve


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Very nice 8)


----------



## Ajketley (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you all. It's a lovely car and at the moment I only have what I call perfection tasks to complete like get rid of a few minor scratches and tidy the leather a bit.

Adam


----------



## Tyrer (Jul 4, 2013)

Looks in great condition!!! Paintwork is immaculate


----------

